# Eine .htaccess Frage bezüglich vBulletin + vBSEO



## timersen2004 (28. Nov. 2008)

Hi!
vBulletin läuft ohne Probleme, wahrscheinlich auch vBSEO aber dazu hätte ich eine .htaccess Frage. Ich muß ja durch Apache Direktiven im ACP diese erst freigeben in der .htaccess die bei liegt und auf den Server mu? steht:


```
# Comment the following line (add '#' at the beginning)
# to disable mod_rewrite functions.
# Please note: you still need to disable the hack in
# the vBSEO control panel to stop url rewrites.
RewriteEngine On

# Some servers require the Rewritebase directive to be
# enabled (remove '#' at the beginning to activate)
# Please note: when enabled, you must include the path
# to your root vB folder (i.e. RewriteBase /forums/)
#RewriteBase /

#RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.yourdomain\.com
#RewriteRule (.*) http://www.yourdomain.com/forums/$1 [L,R=301]

RewriteRule ^((urllist|sitemap_).*\.(xml|txt)(\.gz)?)$ vbseo_sitemap/vbseo_getsitemap.php?sitemap=$1 [L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !(admincp/|modcp/|cron)
RewriteRule ^((archive/)?(.*\.php(/.*)?)?)$ vbseo.php [L,QSA]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !^(admincp|modcp|clientscript|cpstyles|images)/
RewriteRule ^(.+)$ vbseo.php [L,QSA]
```
Was mu? ich nun ins Feld Apache Direktiven eintragen damit alles lauft? Habe vieles probiert, nichts geht. Verwende Apache2 mit Mandrake....

Danke

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Die einfachste Variante is, wenn Di die gesamte .htaccess Datei löscht und deren kompletten Inhalt in das apache Direktiven Feld kopierst.


----------



## timersen2004 (20. Dez. 2008)

*Geht leider nicht. Kommt "Bad Request" oder auch "Not found". Hmmm...*

Geht leider nicht. Kommt "Bad Request" oder auch "Not found". Hmmm...


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2008)

Dann schau bitte mal ins error Log der Webseite und poste den exakten Fehler.


----------



## rihocu2 (18. Feb. 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem!!! schon loesung gefunden??


----------



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2009)

Habt ihr das Apache das modul Aktiviert  ?

sollte unter /etc/apache2/mod_enabled/rewrite.load  liegen


----------



## rihocu2 (28. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Habt ihr das Apache das modul Aktiviert  ?
> 
> sollte unter /etc/apache2/mod_enabled/rewrite.load  liegen


 bei mri aktiviert! 
Koente mir jemand bitte veraten was ich ins apache derektiven feld schreiben muss, damit alle dateien im verzeichnis aufgelistet werden (z.b. hier zu sehen)

danke

*edit:* nebenfrage: wie logge ich mich in phpmyadmin ein? also welche daten muss ich eingeben, irgendwie klappts mit keinen....


----------



## Till (1. März 2009)

> Koente mir jemand bitte veraten was ich ins apache derektiven feld schreiben muss, damit alle dateien im verzeichnis aufgelistet werden (z.b. hier zu sehen)


Options +Indexes




> *edit:* nebenfrage: wie logge ich mich in phpmyadmin ein? also welche daten muss ich eingeben, irgendwie klappts mit keinen....


Mit den mysql Zugangsdaten.


----------



## rihocu2 (1. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Options +Inexes


Thx. Ich muss ja nicht nur_ Options +Indexes_ reinkopieren, was war das doch mal was ich davor und danach eingeben muss? Finde leider nichts dazu. Habt ihr dazu eine Dokumention oder einen Link zum Thema?



			
				Zitat von Till;8338
Mit den mysql Zugangsdaten.[/quote:
			
		

> Danke, habe die Datenbank gelöscht und neu gemacht dann ging es.


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Du Findest diese Infos alle in der Apache Documentation. Zm das Options +Indexes solltest Du noch eine directory Direktive drum herum setzen.


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du Findest diese Infos alle in der Apache Documentation. Zm das Options +Indexes solltest Du noch eine directory Direktive drum herum setzen.


Hab ich läuft aber leider irgendwie nicht  Wahrscheinlich was falsch gemacht. Leider jetzt keine Zeit die komplette Apache Documentation zu studieren, könnte jemand mal ein Example davon zeigen? Also wie es korrekt mit Options +Indexes auszusehen hat.


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Zitat von timersen2004:


> Geht leider nicht. Kommt "Bad Request" oder auch "Not found". Hmmm...


vBSEO braucht Zend Optimier und/oder IONCube, ich wette mit dir das du das nicht isntaliiert hast  Wenn das hast sollte es laufen.


----------



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

Was sagen die Apache logs ?

Schau mal hier

http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38317&highlight=IONCube

Nur dieses Thread wiederspricht wieder dm ganzen, aber frag dort mal nach im Forum

http://www.vbulletin-germany.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35743&highlight=IONCube


----------

